# TrustedInstaller.exe always running



## shai1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Guys, any idea why it is always running? I format my PC and it's still always running even though I have no more windows updates/nothing is running in the background.

I know it's an official windows process, but why is it running all the time?

My pc sometimes hangs for several seconds too(after fresh windows install), usually when messing with different apps.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you've upgraded to Windows10, I'm not sure this will work. If still on 7, on Windows Updates, change option to "Download updates but let me choose whether to install them".


----------



## shai1 (Oct 26, 2009)

It doesn't seem to work, the process still shows up.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You can try taking ownership of Trusted Installer which is now owned by System.


----------



## shai1 (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm not too tech savvy, could you rephrase that better? 

Thanks for the help by the way.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc753659.aspx
ALSO: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc753024.aspx


----------



## shai1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Thank you.

By the way, could it be something malicous? I kind of doubt it since it's a fresh install, and it happened before I did the format as well. It also takes no resources, just idles.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

shai1 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> By the way, could it be something malicous? I kind of doubt it since it's a fresh install, and it happened before I did the format as well. It also takes no resources, just idles.


Unlikely.


----------



## shai1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Is it supposed to have it's own group like that?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

That is correct.


----------



## shai1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Nothing I do seems to be working, keeps running in the background.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Are your Windows Updates up to date? Are they actually installed up to 11/10/15? Was Windows7 the original OS or did you upgrade?


----------



## shai1 (Oct 26, 2009)

My Windows is up to date, I also had Windows 7 installed before the format.

I did remove and hide an update(the one that makes a small Windows 10 upgrade button at the tray bar, think it's KB3035583).


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Turn off Automatic Updates and choose this: Check for updates but let me choose whether to download and install them


----------



## shai1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Still doesn't work unfortunately.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

From a Command Prompt with Admin privileges, run sfc /scannow.


----------



## shai1 (Oct 26, 2009)

It says windows did not find any integrity issues, everything seems to be in order with the scan.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Cortana>CHKDSK C: /F


----------



## shai1 (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't have cortana, using Windows 7, how do I do it without?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

In Command Prompt as Admin run CHKDSK C: /F


----------



## shai1 (Oct 26, 2009)

I had to do it after a restart because it said it's in use.

Is there some sort of dump file somewhere I can see the results in and share with you?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Did it solve the problem?


----------



## shai1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Last night after it did the scan and started windows it didn't show up, but today it starts again(so far).


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Do you mean all was OK after the scan, then it's still OK or the problem started again?


----------



## shai1 (Oct 26, 2009)

The problem started again.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Asking others to take a look at this.


----------



## shai1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Thank you, I really appreciate your help with this.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'd like you to try something unusual. Reinstall KB3035583. If it solved the problem, leave it as long as you can stand the Windows10 prompts. If that doesn't work, just uninstall it again. It actually changes a bunch of settings so it's worth a try.


----------



## shai1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Still doesn't work, starting to lose hope about this..


----------

